# Komponenten Konfigurator (konfiguration nicht nachträglich ängerbar?)



## BorisDieKlinge80 (27 August 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich beschäftige mich mit dem simatic OPC Server. Dazu hab ich den OPC Server komponente + IE Allgmein komponenten mit dem Komponenten konfigruator definiert.

Später kommt ja das NCM Manger und der PC Conig gedöns dran... Nun wollte ich nachträglich im komponenten konfigurator die Ethernetkarte (IE Allgemein) ändern, aber da läst sich nix mehr dran verändern.. was muss ich tun ,damit ich da was ändern kann? bin verzweifelt..

grüße


----------



## JesperMP (27 August 2008)

Welche "Mode" hast Du ?
"RUN" lässt kein änderung zu.
"RUN_P" erlaubt änderungen.
Mit "Disable Station" / "Enable Station" Taste wechselst Du zwisschen die zwei Zustände.


----------



## BorisDieKlinge80 (27 August 2008)

das ist ja das suspekte, bin im RUN_P mode, wenn ich dann auf einer de komponenten klicke (Rechtklick) sind alle optionen grau hinterlegt, d.h. ich kann nichts anklicken... solange ich kein OPC Server Projekt angelegt habe im NCM geht noch, aber danach nicht mehr? lauft irgendwei process welcher diese sperrt?


----------



## JesperMP (27 August 2008)

Ich verwende fast immer das mit den XDB importieren. So ich bin nicht 100% sicher.

Probier dies:
_Configuration Console_ starten.
Gehe zu
_SIMATIC NET Configuration .. Applications .. OPC Settings .. Quit OPC Server_.
Da sind zwei Tastern _Close_ und _Start_.
Probier ob _Close_ gibt etwas.


----------



## BorisDieKlinge80 (27 August 2008)

sorry bin ein nooby... wo ist die "configration console" ?? wie komm ich da hin?


----------



## JesperMP (27 August 2008)

Windows _Start_ Menü.
_SIMATIC .. SIMATIC NET .. Configuration Console_.
Es heisst vielleicht etwas anders auf ein Deutsch-sprachiges System.


----------



## BorisDieKlinge80 (27 August 2008)

habs gefunden, hab de OPC server beenden, allerdings kann ich trozdem nichs verändern... ich blicks nich. ich würde gern bei den "IE Allgemein" die "ethernet karte ändern" aber ich komm net ran.. sonst noch ne idee?

ich hab mal alles S7****.exe process im taskmaanger beenden, wenn ich dann der stationskonfigurator starte, ist er leer... also sind die komponenten gelöscht..

Was hat den der Stations Configurator für ein Zusammenhang mit dem OPC server, NCM Manber etc. hab keine plan...


----------



## JesperMP (27 August 2008)

_IE Allgemein_ lösschen !
Neues _IE Allgemein_ hinzufügen.
Neues laden von _NetPro_.

Wenn das nicht geht weiss ich auch nicht was zu tun.


----------



## BorisDieKlinge80 (27 August 2008)

hehe, hätte ich auch schon geplant, aber ich kann nicht löschen,hinzufügen, bearbeiten.. gar nichts die zwei komponten OPC Server und IE Allgeimin sind fest darin.. nicht mehr dran rum schraub bar.. ich blicks net..


----------



## JesperMP (27 August 2008)

Ein blödes Idee:

In NetPro, IE Allgemein und OPC Server lösschen.
Dann versuch ein download von NetPro.
Vielleicht klappt es. Wenn nicht bekommst Du vielleicht ein fehlermeldung das etwas weiterhelfen kann.


----------



## BorisDieKlinge80 (27 August 2008)

achso er macht dann quasie ein download auf sich selbst??? der Station konfigurator , konfiguriert die virtuelle hardware?? welche mit dem NCM PC manager als basis dient? hab ich das ganze prinzip richtig verstanen?


----------



## JesperMP (27 August 2008)

Das Komponenten Konfigurartor ist nur ein Tool womit man das virtuelle "rack" (auch als "softbus" genannt) einrichten kann.
Wie man module in ein SPS rack steckt.
Du kannst Komponenten Konfigurator stoppen, und Simatic Net und das OPC Server lauft weiter im Hintergrund.

Mit NCM (Hardware Konfigirator + NetPro) macht man ein Projekt das auf diese virtuelle Rack geladet werden kann. Wie man ein hardware konfiguration und programme auf ein SPS ladet.

Configuration Console ist ein weiteres Tool womit man Simatic Net manipulieren kann.

Sehr verwirrend. Es hat mich etwas gedauert bis ich es verstanden hatte.


----------



## BorisDieKlinge80 (27 August 2008)

Danke Jesper,

das hat mich uch immer verwirrt, aber solangsam versteh ich da auch.. ist schon blöd, das man 3-4 verscheiden programme hat bzw.  braucht um den OPC server zu konfigurieren.


----------



## BorisDieKlinge80 (27 August 2008)

jetzt hab ich grad ein neues image auf den pc gespielt, auf dem wincc und der stations konfigurator vorhanden sind. Nun kann ich Kompoonenten anfügen etc. sobald ich aber den NCN installiere, und ich noch kein projekt nichts eingerichtet habe, und dann den Stations Configurator öffen, ist das wider gesperrt.. das kan doch nich sein.. hab doch nur den NCN installiert sonst nichts....


----------



## JesperMP (27 August 2008)

Ich habe leider keine weitere Ideen.

Es ist ein Fall für unsere Freunde bei Siemens Support.

Die Lösung / Erklärung wurde mich interessieren.


----------



## stephiii (19 November 2008)

BorisDieKlinge80 schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich grad ein neues image auf den pc gespielt, auf dem wincc und der stations konfigurator vorhanden sind. Nun kann ich Kompoonenten anfügen etc. sobald ich aber den NCN installiere, und ich noch kein projekt nichts eingerichtet habe, und dann den Stations Configurator öffen, ist das wider gesperrt.. das kan doch nich sein.. hab doch nur den NCN installiert sonst nichts....


 
Hallo Boris,

ich hab das selbe Problem, dass alles grau hinterlegt ist.
Hast du dies in der Zwischenzeit lösen können, und kannst mir weiterhelfen?


----------

